# Flu and COVID-19



## squatting dog (Oct 6, 2021)

Fauci with HHS officials and other health experts in a meeting in October 2019
Transcript:
Fauci: In order to make the transition from getting out of the tried-and-true egg growing which we know gives us results that can be beneficial, I mean we’ve done well with that. There must be something that has to be much better. You have to prove that this works and then you’ve got to go through
all of the clinical trials: phase 1, phase 2, phase 3, and then show that this particular product is going to be good over a period of years. That alone, if it works perfectly, is going to take a decade. 

This panel discussion focused on what they perceived as the need for a universal flu vaccine, but they admitted that the old way of producing vaccines was not sufficient for their purposes, and that they needed some kind of global event where many people were dying to be able to roll out a new mRNA vaccine to be tested on the public. 

They all agreed that the annual flu virus was not scary enough to create an event that would convince people to get a universal vaccine. And as we now know today, about 2 years after this event, that “terrifying virus” that was introduced was the COVID-19 Sars virus.  

So now we know why the flu just “disappeared” in the 2020-21 flu season. It was simply replaced by COVID-19, in a worldwide cleverly planned “pandemic” to roll out the world’s first universal mRNA vaccines.


----------



## Becky1951 (Oct 6, 2021)

Is this what your talking about?

https://thetruedefender.com/must-wa...n-flu-virus-to-enforce-global-flu-vaccination


----------



## Shero (Oct 6, 2021)

So that's what happened!!!  Oh the naughty naughty naughty people!!!!


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 6, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Is this what your talking about?
> 
> https://thetruedefender.com/must-wa...n-flu-virus-to-enforce-global-flu-vaccination


Yep, but, if you include Alex Jones in the post, people will just blow it off as untrue. Even when you post a  copy of the meeting for them.  Heads in the sand.
What really struck me was the statement that it could take up to a decade for all the clinical trials.


----------



## chic (Oct 6, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Yep, but, if you include Alex Jones in the post, people will just blow it off as untrue. Even when you post a  copy of the meeting for them.  Heads in the sand.
> What really struck me was the statement that it could take up to a decade for all the clinical trials.


That's what popped out at me too.


----------



## Judycat (Oct 6, 2021)

My head is peacefully in the sand. Not afraid to admit it.


----------



## Becky1951 (Oct 7, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Yep, but, if you include Alex Jones in the post, people will just blow it off as untrue. Even when you post a  copy of the meeting for them.  Heads in the sand.
> What really struck me was the statement that it could take up to a decade for all the clinical trials.


"What really struck me was the statement that it could take up to a decade for all the clinical trials"

Those being vaccinated *are* the last stage of the Covid vaccine clinical trial.  

"Heads in the sand"           Well you know what they say about sticking your head in the sand, it leaves your a$$ stuck up in the air ready to be kicked.


----------



## chic (Oct 7, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "What really struck me was the statement that it could take up to a decade for all the clinical trials"
> 
> Those being vaccinated *are* the last stage of the Co
> 
> "Heads in the sand"  Well you know what they say about sticking your head in the sand, it leaves your a$$ stuck up in the air ready to be kicked.


It's pretty obvious humans are the trial. How they can get away with enforcing this vaccine to participate in normal life is what confounds me. It's dangerous. After 19 months there is no more "state of emergency". It's ineptitude. And we can't talk about this or ask reasonable questions which is most alarming of all. This was very well thought out beforehand.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 7, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Fauci with HHS officials and other health experts in a meeting in October 2019
> Transcript:
> Fauci: In order to make the transition from getting out of the tried-and-true egg growing which we know gives us results that can be beneficial, I mean we’ve done well with that. There must be something that has to be much better. You have to prove that this works and then you’ve got to go through
> all of the clinical trials: phase 1, phase 2, phase 3, and then show that this particular product is going to be good over a period of years. That alone, if it works perfectly, is going to take a decade.
> ...



IMHO, the reason the flu "disappeared" was that many places were on lockdown, and if people did go out, they wore masks and were careful about hand washing/hand sanitizer, etc.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 7, 2021)

kids are the biggest spreaders of flu  and with schools closed there was little to spread .

also it seems to respiratory viruses cant seem to live together and play nice  . initial studies show covid destroying the flu virus if contact was made


----------



## Becky1951 (Oct 7, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> kids are the biggest spreaders of flu  and with schools closed there was little to spread .
> 
> also it seems to respiratory viruses cant seem to live together and play nice  . initial studies show covid destroying the flu virus if contact was made


"initial studies show covid destroying the flu virus if contact was made"

Can you post a link to that information please?   I searched and couldn't find any studies done about it.


----------

